# Bellator 99 Features Vladimir Matyushenko Debut Versus Christian M’Pumbu in Main Even



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator recently announced its return to Southern California’s Pechanga Resort & Casino for Friday, Sept. 13, but on Thursday revealed the headlining bout between Christian M’Pumbu and Vladimir Matyushenko.
> 
> They also announced the featherweight tournament quarterfinal pairings: Patricio “Pitbull” Freire vs. Diego Nunes, Shahbulat Shamhalaev vs. Akop Stepanyan, Fabricio Guerreiro vs. Des Green, and Joe Taimanglo vs. Andrew Fisher.
> 
> ...


MMA Weekly


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Interesting. And kinda tough to pick. Janitor is old but seems like the kind of guy who could toss MPumbu down if he doesn't get lit up.


----------

